# iWork sur iPad



## Nicosun (20 Mai 2010)

Je ne sais pas si les possesseurs d'iPad possède un ou plusieurs logiciels de cette suite.

Mais j'ai un question concernant l'organisation :

Un fois le logiciel sur l'iPad, durant la synchronisation Via iTunes. Est ce qu'il va chercher tout les dossiers correspondants ? par exemple si l'on a keynote en synchronisant il nous donne la possibilité de prendre toutes les keynotes ou faut 'il faire ce genre de démarche de façon manuelle ?

Mon point de vue :

Cette démarche, logiciel -> bibliothèque de fichier, est en ce qui me concerne une évolution significative dans l'organisation globale. 
Cela implique à terme une disparition du finder dans sa forme actuelle puisque c'est juste après le lancement du programme que l'on aurait accès à la bibliothèque des fichiers. 
C'est une autre vison de l'organisation mais il me semble que dans la keynotes de l'iPad on se dirige vers cette éventualité.


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2010)

A ce que j'ai lu, il y a une section échange de fichiers, où tu peux ajouter des fichiers sur ton iPad application par application.


----------



## Nicosun (20 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> A ce que j'ai lu, il y a une section échange de fichiers, où tu peux ajouter des fichiers sur ton iPad application par application.



Par contre sait tu s'il y a une recherche automatique de ces fichiers ?


----------



## figaro (20 Mai 2010)

A la connaissance pas sur les logiciels de la suite iWork mais je crois avoir vu cela sur un autre. Je te confirme ça ce soir ou demain.


----------



## Nicosun (20 Mai 2010)

figaro a dit:


> A la connaissance pas sur les logiciels de la suite iWork mais je crois avoir vu cela sur un autre. Je te confirme ça ce soir ou demain.



ok merci


----------



## figaro (20 Mai 2010)

Me revoici 

"smartNote" est l'application dont je parlais. Lle nom a peut être changé à la sortie sur l'Appstore car quelqu'un d'autre l'avait utilisé. En tous cas ils offrent une approche intéressante :

-tu ajoutes des tags à tes fichiers (ici symbolisés par des carnets)
-tu filtres par tag, par exemple tu ajoutes le tag "Maths" à toutes tes matières scientifiques et en sélectionnant ce tag, uniquement ces derniers apparaîtront.

Plutôt que de longs discours ils montrent cela pendant la première minute : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pffrXR0oTWE&feature=related

Ce n'est pas une rechercher automatique mais c'est une idée .


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mai 2010)

Vous parlez d'iWork sur iPad, mais on est bien d'accord que cette suite n'est pas encore disponible sur l'AppleStore français ?
Ou alors où ?


----------



## Nicosun (22 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Vous parlez d'iWork sur iPad, mais on est bien d'accord que cette suite n'est pas encore disponible sur l'AppleStore français ?
> Ou alors où ?



Non elle n'est toujours pas disponible surement le 28 Mai.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mai 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Non elle n'est toujours pas disponible surement le 28 Mai.



OK, merci.


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de tester numbers et pages sur iPad. 
Gros point noir : il est possible d exporter un fichier pages vers word mais il est impossible d'exporter de numbers vers excel !!!
Ce qui rend inutile l'application numbers pour mon utilisation professionnelle...
Quel dommage.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (30 Mai 2010)

Autant pour numbers c'est vrai on ne peut exporter qu'en format numbers ou pdf mais autant avec pages on peut exporter en DOC
t'as du mal regarder


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2010)

juluparien a dit:


> Autant pour numbers c'est vrai on ne peut exporter qu'en format numbers ou pdf mais autant avec pages on peut exporter en DOC
> t'as du mal regarder



Si si j'ai bien regardé. En revanche toi tu m'as mal lu.


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (30 Mai 2010)

Ah oui en effet j'avais mal lu
Autant pour moi
Je suis d accord que c dommageable. Espérons que ça soit résolu dans une prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juin 2010)

Voilà j'ai installé la suite complète iWork et file HD

Du coup mon iPad se transforme en véritable poste de travail mobile, il ne me manque plus que Bento et je suis comblé pour le travail.

Par contre, niveau utilisation il y a un point que je ne maitrise pas ou qui n'est pas possible.

J'ai des documents dans File HD, je peux bien sur les transférer sur l'app qui correspond pour la modifier comme pages par exemple, par contre le sens inverse semble impossible.

Je m'explique j'ai un .doc dans file, je vais dans pages faire quelques modifications mais ensuite impossible de déplacer ce dossier ou de l'enregistrer dans File directement. Je suis obligé de passer par iTunes.
Alors est ce normal ? y a t'il un autre moyen ?

Bref un petit finder apple sous forme d'app serait le bienvenue s'il n'y a pas d'autres solution que de passer par itunes à chaque fois.


----------



## jahrom (1 Juin 2010)

@ Nicosun : tu renvoies ton fichier modifier par mail c'est ce que je fais.

Sinon, suis-je le seul à ne pas pouvoir exporter en pdf mes fichiers numbers ? Le résultat est illisible et il y a manifestement un pb de police ??? :hein:


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juin 2010)

Merci mais c'est pas très Apple comme solution, bref pas glop. Donc si je comprends bien quand je reçois le mail sur l'iPad il y a possibilité de l'exporter sur File HD c'est bien ça ?

Concernant l'export vers PDF j'en ai fait qu'un avec numbers et il était niquel.


----------



## Trudo (1 Juin 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de tester numbers et pages sur iPad.
> Gros point noir : il est possible d exporter un fichier pages vers word mais il est impossible d'exporter de numbers vers excel !!!
> Ce qui rend inutile l'application numbers pour mon utilisation professionnelle...
> Quel dommage.



Je voulais acheter un iPad pour le bureau afin de pouvoir lire des  documents sur le terrain (pour un ingénieur forestier) sans avoir à  trainer plein de manuels et livres. Pour ça il y a Airsharing HD et  d'autres. 



 Je veux aussi pouvoir modifier des fichiers excel sur le terrains.  Numbers ne semble pas capable de gérer ça (exportaion impossible). Alors  suis-je mieux avec Mariner Calc pour iPad pour mes fichiers Excel?


----------



## Olympe (1 Juin 2010)

Bon, alors, le problème est que les versions iPad (je parle de Numbers et de Pages, je ne sais pas pour Keynote) ne sont pas finies, loin de là 

Il y a clairement un problème de compatibilité entre les versions bureau et nomade, un doc venant du Mac n'est pas forcément très utilisable sur la version de l'ipad et je ne sais pas encore vraiment pourquoi d'un doc à un autre le résultat (et les galères) sur l'iPad n'est pas identique !
Je me bats encore avec gruuuuuuuuuuu

L'export de l'ipad est nulle, donc la solution la plus fiable est d'importer sur le Mac puis d'exporter vers le format souhaité !

Autre problème, travailler à partir d'une page blanche, c'est jouable (avec des limites liées à la version nomade) mais reprendre un travail en cours (mac vers ipad) peut-être très chiant.

Il est vrai que l'iPad n'est pas vraiment un outil pour la prod mais j'espérais un peu mieux parce que justement il me suffit et qu'un Macbook est/était inutile mais de là à avoir autant de petite merde avec des outils d'Apple c'est chiant mais bon il reste la machine que je souhaitais, le reste sera corrigé avec le temps


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juin 2010)

Oui c'est vrai, je trouve aussi bizarre cette perte et transformation du Mac à l'iPad, en ce qui me concerne elles ne sont pas énormes je ne mets pas beaucoup d'effets dynamiques.
D'ailleurs en tant qu'utilisateur de bento, il y a aussi ce soucis de transfert.
Je mets ça sur le compte de l'obligation de sortir quelque chose rapidement mais j'espère que les prochaines mises à jours feront le ménage. 

Par contre le truc qui me gêne le plus c'est l'export, PDF et rien d'autre a part pour Pages, mais le pire c'est qu'un document ouvert de File HD et modifié sur iWork ne pas pas être enregistrer en retour sur File HD.
Le controles des diapo vers un video projecteur est aussi très merdique

Une petite app style mini finder serait le top aussi


----------



## Olympe (1 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Par contre le truc qui me gêne le plus c'est l'export, PDF et rien d'autre a part pour Pages, mais le pire c'est qu'un document ouvert de File HD et modifié sur iWork ne pas pas être enregistrer en retour sur File HD.



Pas de problème pour moi (rappel avec Pages et Numbers) mais sous GoodReader et encore avec un doc "simple" sans fioritures :rose:


----------



## jahrom (1 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Concernant l'export vers PDF j'en ai fait qu'un avec numbers et il était niquel.



Exporté de mon iPad a mon MacBook ok. Mais sur le pc du boulot illisible. Pas de reconnaissance de acrobat reader des polices du document...


----------



## Trudo (1 Juin 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Exporté de mon iPad a mon MacBook ok. Mais sur le pc du boulot illisible. Pas de reconnaissance de acrobat reader des polices du document...



J'ai eu le même problème avec Airsharing et un document pdf. La police é.tait en cause et après réinstallation de la police c'est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## Nicosun (2 Juin 2010)

Olympe a dit:


> Pas de problème pour moi (rappel avec Pages et Numbers) mais sous GoodReader et encore avec un doc "simple" sans fioritures :rose:



Attends attends,

Pour que cela soit clair STP

Doc dans goodreader -> modifier dans iWork -> enregistrer sous goodreader ?

C'est la dernières option qui me fait défaut sous File HD, obligé de repasser par iTunes ou par l'envoi d'un mail.


----------



## Olympe (2 Juin 2010)

Oui excuse, ce n'était pas très clair. GoodReader n'est qu'un gestionnaire de doc pour l'iPad (top vraiment) mais comme j'utilise Dropbox que j'ai depuis un bout de temps j'en oublis qu'il existe.
Dropbox box (donc indépendant de GoodReader) fonctionne sur l'iPad comme sur le Mac. C'est par son intermédiaire que la mise à jour ce fait. La différence est que tu l'envoies par mail et il s'agit de l'adresse de ta dropbox, le doc va donc directement dans ton dossier sur le Mac et c'est quasi instantané et la mise à jour de sauvegarde se fait dans la foulée ; c'est l'intérêt de cette application 

Je vais testé iwork.com mais je trouve que c'est lourd pour juste un transfert "interne" si c'est pour donner l'accès à d'autres, j'imagine que cela doit être bien !


----------



## Nicosun (2 Juin 2010)

Olympe a dit:


> Oui excuse, ce n'était pas très clair. GoodReader n'est qu'un gestionnaire de doc pour l'iPad (top vraiment) mais comme j'utilise Dropbox que j'ai depuis un bout de temps j'en oublis qu'il existe.
> Dropbox box (donc indépendant de GoodReader) fonctionne sur l'iPad comme sur le Mac. C'est par son intermédiaire que la mise à jour ce fait. La différence est que tu l'envoies par mail et il s'agit de l'adresse de ta dropbox, le doc va donc directement dans ton dossier sur le Mac et c'est quasi instantané et la mise à jour de sauvegarde se fait dans la foulée ; c'est l'intérêt de cette application
> 
> Je vais testé iwork.com mais je trouve que c'est lourd pour juste un transfert "interne" si c'est pour donner l'accès à d'autres, j'imagine que cela doit être bien !



Ok merci pour la démarche d'après ce que je lis sur les forum good reader semble être le meilleur produit, peut être que mon File HD était un mauvais choix.
Je vais attendre ce Weekend pour voir si je transfère tout sur Goodreader.


----------



## Pboire (2 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acheter Pages sur iPad. Je transferts aussitôt un fichier pages provenant du mac qui correspond à une facture. La page contient un tableau avec des formules. 
Apparemment, non seulement Pages sur iPad ne reprend pas correctement la mise en page faite sur Mac mais en plus, je n'ai plus accès aux formules.
J'ai loupé quelque chose ou Pages sur iPad est une version très appauvrie de la version Mac ?
Cordialement.
Patrice


----------



## Olympe (2 Juin 2010)

Regarde sur Macgé, il y a un test complet.
La réponse est malheureusement : oui
Le "très" est propre aux usages de chacun et pour moi le très est de mise. Une prochaine version améliora certainement les choses mais quand ?!
A mes yeux la version iPad d'iWork est bonne uniquement dans le sens iPad - Mac, c'est bien dommage


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2010)

Trudo a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème avec Airsharing et un document pdf. La police é.tait en cause et après réinstallation de la police c'est rentré dans l'ordre.



J'ai le problème sur toutes les polices.
Et apparemment je suis pas le seul c'est un problème récurant sur le net.

L'export en pdf d'un fichier numbers n'est pas lisible sur acrobat reader sur pc.

Déjà qu'il exporte pas en xls, alors si le pdf est inutilisable...

Vivement une mise à jour....


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Juin 2010)

Pboire a dit:


> ...Je transferts aussitôt un fichier pages provenant du mac qui correspond à une facture. La page contient un tableau avec des formules.
> Apparemment, non seulement Pages sur iPad ne reprend pas correctement la mise en page faite sur Mac mais en plus, je n'ai plus accès aux formules.



Et ben pareil avec Keynote. Du coup, je n'achete rien d'autre vu que c'est déjà galère d'importer des fichiers .key, alors si on peut pas les rejouer correctement ....

Ces logiciles sont très imparfaits pour le moment donc méfiance. 
Quelqu'un sait si l'>IPAD peut rejouer des fichiers PPT (Powerpoint PC) ???

et si oui, comment ?

Thanks


----------



## Jellybass (3 Juin 2010)

J'ai pu lire des fichiers PPT (un ou deux, relativement simples) sur l'iPad sans casse aucune. L'export vers PPT est impossible, il faut envoyer le fichier en .key sur Mac puis le convertir.

Mon principal problème avec iWork iPad c'est qu'il n'est compatible qu'avec iWork '09 sur Mac. Ma licence familiale iWork '08 vient de prendre un gros coup de vieux. Et pas question pour moi de passer à Keynote '09 qui est sorti il y a 18 mois. Si je fais la mise à jour, ça sera à la sortie de iWork '10, mais ça fait vraiment c**** de payer 99 pour remplacer un logiciel qui n'est par ailleurs pas du tout obsolète.


----------



## Nicosun (3 Juin 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> J'ai pu lire des fichiers PPT (un ou deux, relativement simples) sur l'iPad sans casse aucune. L'export vers PPT est impossible, il faut envoyer le fichier en .key sur Mac puis le convertir.
> 
> Mon principal problème avec iWork iPad c'est qu'il n'est compatible qu'avec iWork '09 sur Mac. Ma licence familiale iWork '08 vient de prendre un gros coup de vieux. Et pas question pour moi de passer à Keynote '09 qui est sorti il y a 18 mois. Si je fais la mise à jour, ça sera à la sortie de iWork '10, mais ça fait vraiment c**** de payer 99 pour remplacer un logiciel qui n'est par ailleurs pas du tout obsolète.




J'espere qu'il vont plutôt se concentrer sur la suite iWork sur iPad, a mon gout l'iWork sur MAC est déjà assez évolué comme ça (simplement renforcer la compatibilité avec microsoft office à la limite)


----------



## jean-h (9 Juin 2010)

bonjour
je fais assez souvent des présentations en congrès avec keynote, je viens d'en faire une avec plein d'images et de vidéos, qui pèse 220Mo. J'essaye de l'uploader sur iWork.com via l'icone "iWork.com" en haut au milieu de mon document keynote, avec l'espoir de la lire sur mon iPad. J'ai un adsl orange d'habitude bien fiable (800Ko/sec de DL constant), et bien dès que je lance l'upload, il ne se passe pas 10 minutes avant que mon adsl soit crashé avec besoin de faire on/off sur mon modem éthernet et de forcer à quitter keynote ..... J'ai jamais eu ça avec un produit Apple !! Avez vous une idée de la cause et du remède ? Merci d'avance.
PS : MacMini avec 4Go de RAM (dernière génération), Keynote dernière version, tant sur le macmini que sur l'Pad.


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2010)

jean-h a dit:


> bonjour
> je fais assez souvent des présentations en congrès avec keynote, je viens d'en faire une avec plein d'images et de vidéos, qui pèse 220Mo. J'essaye de l'uploader sur iWork.com via l'icone "iWork.com" en haut au milieu de mon document keynote, avec l'espoir de la lire sur mon iPad. J'ai un adsl orange d'habitude bien fiable (800Ko/sec de DL constant), et bien dès que je lance l'upload, il ne se passe pas 10 minutes avant que mon adsl soit crashé avec besoin de faire on/off sur mon modem éthernet et de forcer à quitter keynote ..... J'ai jamais eu ça avec un produit Apple !! Avez vous une idée de la cause et du remède ? Merci d'avance.
> PS : MacMini avec 4Go de RAM (dernière génération), Keynote dernière version, tant sur le macmini que sur l'Pad.



Salut,
Je comprends pas bien ton problème. 
Tu souhaites récupérer un fichier fait sur Mac avec keynote dans ton iPad ??
Si c'est bien cela pourquoi ne pas passer par iTunes avec le câble ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, je prends la conversation en cours. Que dites-vous ? Le transfert d'une présentation keynote du mac à l'ipad ne se fait pas bien ? Que se passe-t-il concrètement ? Les effets disparaissent ? Les diapos ne sont pas raccord ? Dites-nous en plus, je m'apprête à acheter un ipad pour faire des présentations. Merci à vous pour les infos.


----------



## jean-h (9 Juin 2010)

oui, en filaire quand mac et iPad sont physiquement proches, iTunes permet de synchroniser de façon à faire passer un doc keynote de mac à iPad, mais : là je viens de faire passer ma communication récente, un peu lourde, avec des images tif ou jpeg, quelques vidéos .mov, faite sur mon mac avec mon keynote récent, et bien après l'importation, j'ai sur l'iPad quand je veux ouvrir le fichier .key une pleine page d'avertissement à propos de polices manquantes, de format de videos incompatibles donc supprimées, et donc c'est inutilisable ....
et , puisqu'il existe dans keynote du mac une fonction "partager via iWork.com" avec icone au milieu du haut de la fenêtre du doc, j'ai voulu essayer l'importation dans l'iPad en mode "OTA", et là ça crashe keynote du mac et mon adsl !!!
voilà !


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2010)

Malheureusement il me semble que ton pb soit le même en passant pas iwork.com
Il y a de nombreux pb de compatibilité entre les applis iPad et les applis Mac de la suite iwork...


----------



## jean-h (9 Juin 2010)

Et en plus, là je viens d'importer du Mac a l'iPad 1200 documents A4 une page maxi crées sous Pages, et quand je demande à Pages de l'iPad d'en ouvrir un, il me propose de l'importer et quitte inopinément ... Bravo ! Avec ces 2 applis Pages et Keynote, je n'ai pas réussi a ouvrir un seul doc crée sur le Mac ...


----------



## legallou (17 Juin 2010)

Olympe a dit:


> Oui excuse, ce n'était pas très clair. GoodReader n'est qu'un gestionnaire de doc pour l'iPad (top vraiment) mais comme j'utilise Dropbox que j'ai depuis un bout de temps j'en oublis qu'il existe.
> 
> Dropbox box (donc indépendant de GoodReader) fonctionne sur l'iPad comme sur le Mac. C'est par son intermédiaire que la mise à jour ce fait. La différence est que tu l'envoies par mail et il s'agit de l'adresse de ta dropbox, le doc va donc directement dans ton dossier sur le Mac et c'est quasi instantané et la mise à jour de sauvegarde se fait dans la foulée ; c'est l'intérêt de cette application




Dropbox est indépendant, mais comme GoodReader accède à Dropbox, je trouve plus pratique d'utiliser GoodReader pour accéder à mes fichiers Dropbox, et les visualiser immédiatement dans GoodReader. Après, pour modification GoodReader envoie le fichier à Pages, et là, comme Olympe, je renvoie à Dropbox par mail. Voir mon tutoriel sur l'implémentation de cet Email spécial sur mon site section iPad.  iWork est trop lourd pour mon usage pur personnel.


----------



## Jellybass (17 Juin 2010)

C'est aussi ce que je faisais auparavant. Puis j'ai découvert Quick Office qui permet non seulement d'accéder à ses fichiers sur DropBox, mais aussi de les modifier et de les sauvegarder. Ça évite pas mal de gymnastique. Formats supportés à l'écriture : .doc, .docx, .xls, .xlsx.


----------



## Selthis (10 Juillet 2010)

Moi j'ai un petit problème, j'ai crée mon CV sur Pages iPad, et quand j'exporte le PDF sur le Mac (via iTunes ou Mail) la typo n'est plus du tout la même que sur l'écran de l'iPad (il me fout une typo moderne affreuse). 

Quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème ?


----------

